#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-11-18
 * Obsidian1723 time to go home all... later :D
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-11-20
<_diablo-server> hello all
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-17
<Takyoji> I'm trying to find as many big name contributors to Linux (in some way or another). So far I have Google, NSA, IBM, Dell, Intel
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-18
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Contributors to the kernel, or the broader community and environment?  There's a list with actual statistics for the kernel.
<Takyoji> Really any form of contribution to Linux community
<tonyyarusso> System76 and ZaReason should be on there.
<tonyyarusso> Red Hat, HP, Novell
<tonyyarusso> GNU
<tonyyarusso> Oracle
<tonyyarusso> Linux Foundation, SGI, MontaVista, MIPS, ARM, Nokia, AMD
<tonyyarusso> Parallels, Fujitsu
<tonyyarusso> Samsung
<tonyyarusso> Canonical :P
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: FYI, I'll be in St. Peter Friday night and Saturday.
<Takyoji> Egad, it's only like a +/-10 minute difference. :P
<Takyoji> I had to even look at a map to see where it is. :P
<tonyyarusso> 10 minute difference in what?
<Takyoji> Of driving to St. Peter in comparison to driving to the metro
<tonyyarusso> oh, lol
<tonyyarusso> well, south metro anyway.
<tonyyarusso> I remember last year there was some reason your family was considering being in Mankato anyway.
<Takyoji> I don't recall
<Takyoji> Still need the background info of the Ubuntu school deployment?
<tonyyarusso> Yes please.
<Takyoji> What's the alleged number of patents that Linux allegedly infringes, as per Ballmer originally?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-19
<diablomarcus> Hello all
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-11-20
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: About a zillion.  Maybe two.
